# How to advance the timing on aMT1400 motor



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

I need help on timing a MT1400 forklift motor/
Can someone tell me how to do it thanks


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

You need to move the brush opposite to motor direction (picture).
You can move the entire commutator end (CE) or just the brush holder inside CE.


----------



## wb7dyu (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you for your post. The picture and captions make it very instructive and easy to understand.

John


----------

